# Sauce Contest Poll



## LarryWolfe (May 14, 2007)

I would like to see approximately how many people are going to enter the contest so I can see if we will have enough people to offer two Primo Grills for first and second place winners.


----------



## Bruce B (May 14, 2007)

If BGE was involved in something like this, they would probably throw in some of DrBBQ's dry rub. :thumbsup  [smilie=hump.gif]  [smilie=a_doh.gif]  [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 14, 2007)

the list of other prizes will grow (hopefully)

I'd vote but I can't be in the contest.

How did I end up running this thing?
I only mentioned it because I wanted to enter
my sauce!


----------



## DATsBBQ (May 14, 2007)

I voted yes but it depends on how many folks enter. While a Primo for $20 is a great value, if 50,000 folks enter I'd be better off buying lottery tickets   Plus, there are a few ringers here -would Cappy have to come up with a new sauce since ya'll know what his secret sauce tastes like


----------



## Finney (May 14, 2007)

You'll be lucky if you get enough people to offer one.  Are you crazy thinking about two?  :roll: 
There are enough people on this site to make it work... just not enough that will do it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 14, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> I voted yes but it depends on how many folks enter. While a Primo for $20 is a great value, *if 50,000 folks enter *I'd be better off buying lottery tickets   Plus, there are a few ringers here -would Cappy have to come up with a new sauce since ya'll know what his secret sauce tastes like



I don't think we have to worry about that.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 14, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> You'll be lucky if you get enough people to offer one.  Are you crazy thinking about two?  :roll:
> There are enough people on this site to make it work... just not enough that will do it.



Always the pessimist!   :roll:


----------



## Oz (May 14, 2007)

Where do we send the money? Is shipping the Primo to Fla. included?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 14, 2007)

Oz said:
			
		

> Where do we send the money? Is shipping the Primo to Fla. included?



Details are still in the works for a central payment location.  Yes shipping is included.


----------



## Finney (May 14, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or the *realist*.  8)   I can figure about how many people entering it would take to pay for a Primo and I know what shipping costs (you need 15 people to enter just to pay the shipping on two)... therefore I can figure about how many people you need to enter to cover that.  One maybe, two... I think you got "pie in the sky" :roll:  dreams.  But good luck to you.  I like my chances to win "something" if there is more than one prize.


----------



## wittdog (May 14, 2007)

Mark me down for 20


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 14, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I would like to see approximately how many people are going to enter the contest so I can see if we will have enough people to offer two Primo Grills for first and second place winners.



Ok I Voted BOY!. 

What The hell is Primo any damm way?  :?


----------



## Diva Q (May 14, 2007)

I am in for sure 100% absolutely no doubt about it !


----------



## wittdog (May 14, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":163ix6sh]I would like to see approximately how many people are going to enter the contest so I can see if we will have enough people to offer two Primo Grills for first and second place winners.



Ok I Voted BOY!. 

What The hell is Primo any damm way?  :?[/quote:163ix6sh]
A fancy cermaic cooker


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 14, 2007)

this is not a money making venture...Larry will end up losing
money, but if it's close it'll be worthwhile...maybe the start
of a big contest with him as the sponsor.  I doubt we'll get
enough for 2 grills, but if there is enough money to cover the
cost of the grill, any money left over would go directly to me.

kidding.  We'll either throw in all the accessories or maybe
just give cash to 2nd and 3rd place.

remember, anyone with commercial rubs are sauces are
encouraged to donate a little sumpin sumpin for the prize
packages....you will receive marketing value for this,
even if it's just a bottle of rub or sauce that you donate.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 14, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> You'll be lucky if you get enough people to offer one.  Are you crazy thinking about two?  :roll:
> There are enough people on this site to make it work... just not enough that will do it.



There was a contest a year ago or so and the entry fee was $5...2 people entered.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 14, 2007)

yep, but they didn't have a chance to win a Primo ceramic worth
more than a thousand clams.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 14, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe instead of the negative comments you could spread the word to all your BBQ friends and help this work!  Rather than *guessing* how much this and that cost.


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 14, 2007)

Why don't you only offer one Primo and save the other one for another contest  :roll: if taking 2nd place gets you the same thing as first place what's the point of trying to win? You'll have a 2 and how ever many people enter chance.

I don't make my own sauce....there's too much good $hit out there for me to try and make a sauce I'll end up ruining anyway


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 14, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> Why don't you only offer one Primo and save the other one for another contest  :roll: if taking 2nd place gets you the same thing as first place what's the point of trying to win? You'll have a 2 and how ever many people enter chance.



It wouldn't be the same model Primo or it would be a lesser of a package.  Maybe just the grill vs. a package deal.  I'm just trying to work the best prize or prize's I can in a effort to help a fellow Q'er get a very nice grill for next to nothing as well as promote Primo Grills and Smokers.  If you guys only want one grill, that's fine with me.  I just thought offering two grills would be nicer and more incentive for folks to join.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 14, 2007)

I say we give one grill away to the winner and one to the guy who came up with the contest.


----------



## Finney (May 14, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe instead of the negative comments you could spread the word to all your BBQ friends and help this work!  Rather than *guessing* how much this and that cost.   [/quote:6ggwhpf8]


Okay everyone... enter the contest. 
Woot woot.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 14, 2007)

Well I am in.  Cappy, send me a bottle of your sauce so I can enter it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 14, 2007)

Cameron Cookers said:
			
		

> Does the sauce have to be comercially bottled or can we just put some of ours in a bottle and send it to you. If so what the hell we are in.



Does not have to be commercially bottled.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 14, 2007)

I'm leaving it up to the judge to decide how much sanitary stuff
has to be done..regardless, it's VERY EASY to can a jar of sauce.


----------



## oompappy (May 14, 2007)

Yes, I could probably whip up an entry, if the rules are agreeable.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 14, 2007)

it's official...sort of..

Wood Chicks have agreed to judge once we work out the details!!!


----------



## boar_d_laze (May 14, 2007)

I voted aye.  Or vice versa.  

Rich


----------



## oompappy (May 14, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'm leaving it up to the judge to decide how much sanitary stuff
> has to be done..regardless, *it's VERY EASY to can a jar of sauce.*



Provided the sauce contains no meat juice or drippings.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 14, 2007)

you guys better not be using meat juice and drippings in your sauce.


Sneaky bastards.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 14, 2007)

oompappy said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Pappy, that is a good rule that WILL be added !!  Great point!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 14, 2007)

I'll pony up.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 14, 2007)

Keep voting guys!!  But I've gotta say you guys are really going to make this a great prize!! This poll has only been up for several hours and the response is overwhelming.  Hopefully we can get all of the details up and posted within the next couple of days! Thanks!


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 14, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> 007bond-jb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A fancy cermaic cooker[/quote:1jjz7ggo]

I aint never ate no cermaics before do they taste like chicken :?:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 14, 2007)

more like brick, but if you foil em.....


----------



## DATsBBQ (May 14, 2007)

Send in your bucks. I found a copy of Cappy's recipe.  :? (for the cost of a Primo I won't publish it) Either way, I win.  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]  I'll send shipping instructions to Larry shortly


----------



## Cliff H. (May 15, 2007)

This gives me a new incentive continue my sauce search.  

I hope I find it before the contest is over.


----------



## Spice1 (May 15, 2007)

Just voted.  I'm in.

Spice


----------



## DawgPhan (May 15, 2007)

sure I'll do it.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 15, 2007)

33..7 more entries and we can get the big Primo instead of the Jr.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 15, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> 33..7 more entries and we can get the big Primo instead of the Jr.



Not to be the downer here Cappy but, dont count your Primo's till the money is in.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 15, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":bxfkwqat]33..7 more entries and we can get the big Primo instead of the Jr.



Not to be the downer here Cappy but, dont count your Primo's till the money is in.  [/quote:bxfkwqat]

No wonder you and Finney hate eachother!  You're both negatives SOB's!   :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 15, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> 33..7 more entries and we can get the big Primo instead of the Jr.


  Jim that would be only *9 *more votes for us to be able to offer the XL if everyone really enters like they're saying!  We need 42 paid entries in order to offer the XL Primo Oval and 30 paid entries to offer the Primo Oval Jr!  


Update to everyone - Jim is home priming himself with Miller Lites, he's going to go over the rules with LeaAnn Wippen this afternoon after the lunch crowd dies down.


----------



## wittdog (May 15, 2007)

Who ever want's in just have them say it publicly...then if they back out..we give them the business....some kind of FATZ sanction.....Just my .02


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 15, 2007)

I'm in ...but Jim's gunna win. Lee Ann loves his sauce, and if we send it right to the judge, then she's gunna know who made what sauce. How can we make it a blind judging? ... send to a 3rd party with an extra payment for s/h to Lee Ann...after the postage evidence has been removed?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 15, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Who ever want's in just have them say it publicly...then if they back out..we give them the business....some kind of FATZ sanction.....Just my .02



I think that's a good idea!  Especially with the prizes other than the Primo that Jim and I are working on!  Speak up people, this is gonna turn out to be a very very top knotch prize winning contest!


----------



## john pen (May 15, 2007)

Im in..


----------



## john pen (May 15, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Who ever want's in just have them say it publicly...then if they back out..we give them the business....some kind of FATZ sanction.....Just my .02



nothing wrong with a little public humiliation...perhaps there could be some sort of a flogging also ?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 15, 2007)

I know PLENTY of people around here that need a good public flogging. :twisted:


----------



## Finney (May 15, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I'm in ...but Jim's gunna win. *Lee Ann loves his sauce*, and if we send it right to the judge, then she's gunna know who made what sauce. How can we make it a blind judging? ... send to a 3rd party with an extra payment for s/h to Lee Ann...after the postage evidence has been removed?



No woman wants, or loves Jim's sauce.  :roll:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 15, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> No woman wants, or loves Jim's sauce.  :roll:



 :withstupid


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 15, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I'm in ...but Jim's gunna win. Lee Ann loves his sauce, and if we send it right to the judge, then she's gunna know who made what sauce. How can we make it a blind judging? ... send to a 3rd party with an extra payment for s/h to Lee Ann...after the postage evidence has been removed?



I think this is a great idea.  Jim had already mentioned having all of the sauces mailed to him and he would ship to Lea Ann in one shipment.  It would have to be a number system of some sort and that's the only thing that would be put on the bottle when shipped to Jim.  For instance, when you send in your entry fee I would assign a number and then the participant must put that number only on their bottle in order for it to be a valid entry.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 15, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":4k34pptb][quote="Captain Morgan":4k34pptb]33..7 more entries and we can get the big Primo instead of the Jr.



Not to be the downer here Cappy but, dont count your Primo's till the money is in.  [/quote:4k34pptb]

No wonder you and Finney hate eachother!  You're both negatives SOB's!   :roll:[/quote:4k34pptb]

We dont hate each other Larry, we just let you think we do while we actually hate you. :roll:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 15, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [smilie=a_goodjob.gif] 

So I assume since Jim brought this up...He's going to cover the extra S/H charges for all of us to Lee Ann?   Or should we include something with the package for him to recoup?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 15, 2007)

see this is what sucks...I started this idea cause I wanted to enter my sauce in a contest....all of a sudden it gets real big with a huge prize,
and now I don't feel I can enter (cause Lee Ann loves me anyway),
but if we go with a blind judging, I don't mind paying a little shipping.
The question is, she don't know any of you guys, so why the blind judging?
You can't bribe her for a contest with a thousand dollar prize.
Besides, she hates you guys anyway.

Buuut, if you feel strongly, we'll consider a blind judging.
Which means you can bribe me.  And I'm bribe-able!



(Kidding of course, for the new members who are entering)


----------



## Finney (May 15, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> see this is what sucks...I started this idea cause I wanted to enter my sauce in a contest....all of a sudden it gets real big with a huge prize,
> and now I don't feel I can enter (cause Lee Ann loves me anyway),
> but if we go with a blind judging, I don't mind paying a little shipping.
> The question is, she don't know any of you guys, so why the blind judging?
> ...



Boy was your thinking flawed... you can't run a contest and be entered in it.  *"You Big Dummy"* - _Fred G. Sanford_


----------



## wittdog (May 15, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not...he's not judging...
and he could post the numbers or give them to someone impartial


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 15, 2007)

nah, I'm out, but YOU GUYS OWE ME BIG TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Finney (May 15, 2007)

Okay, let him enter... If he wins a contest that he's running I'll just sit back and watch the fun while all you guys bitch and whine about it.  [smilie=a_crylaugh.gif] 

And the posts to enter the sauce contest are gonna be on a lot of forums where people don't know how honest anybody is that has anything to do with the contest.  You have to protect yourself from the thought of any wrong doing by keeping anyone involved with the contest out of it. [smilie=icon_deal.gif] 

We should let Larry enter also.  He can win the Primo that all the people entering have bought from him... that would go over even better.  :roll:


----------



## Cliff H. (May 15, 2007)

I have my first batch in the test kitchen, so I am in.


----------



## wittdog (May 16, 2007)

Well I think is sucks that...people can't believe in someones honesty....I trust cappy and larry...I understand the reasoning...It just don't make me to happy...


----------



## john pen (May 16, 2007)

If it'll help any, the bribe money can go to my paypal account..Ill be the scapegoat..


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 16, 2007)

Okay guys and girls, the rules and info are posted *HERE* and *HERE*.  I truly hope everyone who voted in the poll enters plus some!  Remember the more people that enter the bigger the Grand Prize package and other packages become!!!  Thanks everyone!


----------

